# Looking for AM/FM hardware radio device [UNSOLVEDONGOING]

## HeXiLeD

I am looking for an adapter either pci (prefered) or usb for AM/FM radio, or at least FM.

From what i have been reading so far, it seems that AM radio is not easy to come by. 

Ebay has quite some usb adapters but i am unsure about what to get and or if it will even work. 

As for apps i was thinking about something like  http://gqmpeg.sourceforge.net or if there is something 100% ncurses even better.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

You should better use FM or internet radio (MP3 or FLAC coded).

----------

## HeXiLeD

I know but the idea is actually play with the air waves.

A found a few things out there and maybe someone has some input about it.

D-Link DSB-R100 USB FM Radio with MP3 Software 

 *Quote:*   

> True Plug and Play installation
> 
> Full FM radio band (no AM)
> 
> USB specification 1.1 compliant
> ...

 

http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x601.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The D-Link USB FM radio driver uses the Video4Linux interface, similar to the webcams discussed above.
> 
> If the appropriate device node entries do not exist, you should create them:
> ...

 

I think this may be the best bet but since i am unsure about it i have not purchased it. Any feedback would be great.

Whats your feedback in regards the D-Link DSB-R100 USB FM Radio with MP3 Software  ?

Other things found:

RTL-SDR and GNU Radio with Realtek RTL2832U [Elonics E4000/Raphael Micro R820T] software defined radio receivers.

Which looks like to be way more than what i need.

http://superkuh.com/rtlsdr.html

 *Quote:*   

> DVB-T dongles based on the Realtek RTL2832U can be used as a cheap SDR, since the chip allows transferring the raw I/Q samples to the host, which is officially used for DAB/DAB+/FM demodulation

 

http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr

----------

## radio_flyer

I had a DSB-R100 working for a number of years on Gentoo. I tossed it a few years back. Last I recall, the kernel driver was still working fine but the GUI I was using at the time (media-sound/gqradio) was bit-rotting severely.

----------

